# Light Switch Press



## davebroward (Jan 30, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of Light Switch Press and if so what are the particulars?


----------



## krishan (Feb 5, 2016)

Is this them? They seem to offer book design and publishing services in exchange for a share of your profits.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's the scoop on them from Editors and Predators (which should be everyone's first stop when researching a publisher). Scroll about 1/2 way down the page to find Lightswitch.

http://pred-ed.com/pebl.ht


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 5, 2016)

$8.81 for a 75-page story off them? Oh jeez...


----------



## Flint (Feb 5, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> $8.81 for a 75-page story off them? Oh jeez...



There may only be 75 pages, but they are all quality:

"She was as an enchanting river of flowing moonlight, the manner in which she stood poised and fearless even in light of what existed as tangible, yet still standing in the distant beyond and imperceptible"

...

"Her smile.....her captivating smile alone....bore the depth of her soul sailing within the anesthetising river aura of the midnight moon, to capture and instantly seduce the yearning heart of any suitor who only paused to momentarily woo...."


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 6, 2016)

Flint said:


> There may only be 75 pages, but they are all quality:
> 
> "She was as an enchanting river of flowing moonlight, the manner in which she stood poised and fearless even in light of what existed as tangible, yet still standing in the distant beyond and imperceptible"
> 
> ...



That's definitely... expressive, with a more in depth glance into the English lexicon for expressing beauty. Can potentially work to distance the reader a little from the character being described. I wonder why the editor didn't look at that. Although I wonder it it's just copy edits they do?


----------



## Flint (Feb 6, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> That's definitely... expressive, with a more in depth glance into the English lexicon for expressing beauty. Can potentially work to distance the reader a little from the character being described.



That's a very tactful way of putting it 

I can see why that publisher's got that review in Editors and Predators. I don't think I'd be very pleased with that as a final result from a publisher, especially if I had paid fees as well for it.

It doesn't even look like it's had a proper copy-edit/proofread, IMO. That second sentence has got unusual and varying lengths of ellipses (unless I misread it), for example.


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 6, 2016)

Lol... yep, I feel for the author in this situation. Just a little search of the company could have helped guided them into the right hands and away from author mills like this. Work won't sell at that price and without decent editing.

I noticed the ellipsis too. Considering they said they worked to the CMoS...? I can't even see that being a house style guideline. Maybe the author argued to keep it in? I haven't compared any others of theirs to see if it's consistent in other novels by them. The price put me off!


----------



## Flint (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, I definitely feel for authors who get caught by this. Many years ago I got ripped off doing an ECDL course: I think I paid around £100-£200 when I could have done it for free in local adult education places. It's easily done, unfortunately. It's good to see forums like this and Terry's site further up helping out people to get a fair service. 

Yeah, I was having a look at their services. My newbieish understanding is that publishers tend to have individual house styles, and, if something isn't covered within the house style, then somebody might consult something like NHR or CMoS? Also, $2000 to copy-edit 100,000 words ...


----------

